# Engine Modding



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, I have a Altima 2.5SL and I want to do some engine modifications to it. I want it to be all motor, No turbo or anything.

Ideally I would like to spend under 5grand.
What would you suggest for me to do to get the most power out of my engine for that amount of money.

O and I still want to be able to run pump gas.

Thanks,
b00m


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd recommend doing the headgasket 1st, then you can mod it all you want...:banana:
If you do a "search", you'll see why I'm saying this!...


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

So, looks like the 02 altima has problems with its headgasket. I didnt find anything about the 05 altimas having problems.

but what should i replace the stock headgasket with so that it doesnt get messed up when I do the modding.

because i think it would be pointless to put the exact same headgasket in.

And yea, i dont have a clue about engine mechanics so thats why i have all these stupid questions.

any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

a thicker aftermarket headgasket would be alot safer when doing engine upgrades.


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

k,

so what upgrades would one suggest to go from 175 to 300whp?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

you'll never get to 300whp without a turbo and some major engine internal upgrades. im talkin ported/polished head, cams, oversized valves, forged pistons, rods, the whole nine...start out with some basic upgrades for now, like headers, cat-back, cold air intake, maybe an air/fuel controller...with all that you'll probably make around 230-240hp, depending on how you tune the air/fuel mixture...see how you like it, then go for a turbo if you're not happy


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

thats what im lookin for, im lookin to port and polish. Im definitely doing cams, I might have it set up so I can hook a turbo up when all is said and done.

I just dont know the extent of what i can do to modify my motor.

I have headers on the way, and i have a magnaflow exhaust and a K&N CAI. I just want a shit load more power. and I didnt have a choice of what car I wanted to get because i tell you Id take alot of cars over an altima but Its the car I got so Im going to deck it out


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

sounds good bro...your list looks good so far, id reccomend the air/fuel computer nex t because you can get a good 40-50hp with a CAI and full exhaust to go with it


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, I aint to sure about these A/F computers, is this what you are talking about? 
AFC NEO
A'PEXi U.S.A. - Products: Electronics

Or is it the S AFC II. I think they are both the same thing, except the neo is a little better, but is this what im looking for?

How hard are these to program? Do i need to take it to a tuning place to get it set up? and if i were to set it up by myself, if i screw sumthing up can i ruin my engine?

thanks,
b00m


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya, thats what i was talkin about...the NEO is better and installation isnt too easy but if you fallow the directions carefully, check and doublecheck everything you should be fine...if you screw something up you can fry your ECU which can cost you $1000+ to fix...as far as tuning, you can tune it yourself in the car anytime but if you go too high or too low with air or fuel you can blow your engine...that all depends on the person using it though.


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea, that blowing your engine part and the frying the ECU is what i was wondering about. Is there another A/F Controller that would work besides the NEO? Is there one that would be better, i think the neo is fairly easy to use once it is wired in.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

yea the neo is really easy to use...i dont know about any other A/F controllers though


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

K, next question, are the Nismo Cams going to give better performance or are the JWT Cams going to give better performance? I kno on the JWT site it says that the cams have been dyno'd at 8hp. I havent seen any dyno ratings on the Nismo cams.

Im just wondering which ones would be a better buy, more power. 

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with either of these or has them installed.


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

howa bout this bad boy? will it work for an altima?
R-fit (Blitz: 15120)


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i know the guy at 2kracing...he suggested the APEXI AFC NEO over that...they can do installs too...i dont know if theyre prices have changed but he wanted 500 for the NEO installed.
about the cams...you got any specs on those cams, like lift degrees n stuff?


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

CamShafts:

JWT Cams - Jim Wolf Technology website

Nismo Cams - The Nismo Shop : West Covina Nissan : Nismo Altima R-Tune Camshafts 2.5

I dont know of any other Cams that would work for the 2.5, Ive looked but maybe im stupid so if you know of any other cams that would work. Please feel free to share. =)

thanks,
b00m


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i'd go with the nismos cuz i have no clue about jim wolf stuff


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

haha, k Ive heard good things bout JWT though.... i just dont know how his cams would perform.


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

wouldnt it make sense, if you want that much power to start off with a 3.5 v6, mine is mostly stock...not too many upgrades and im already pushing 275 hp. im sure you can find the engine and tranny for a decent price from a junk yard or some place similar.


----------



## b00m (Jun 28, 2008)

lol, I dont have a choice of what kind of vehicle i have. Plus i have a really nice 2.5 that is going to go really really fast. so its all good.


----------

